# الجيروسكوب



## mhmd fysl (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ا
لجيروسكوب (بالإنجليزية: Gyroscope‏) أو جهاز حفظ التوازن أو حفظ الاتجاه هو جهاز يستخدم إما لقياس الاتجاه أو المحافظة عليه، ويقوم على مبدأ المحافظة على الزخم الزاوي في الفيزياء.
والجهاز أشبه بعجلة الغزل الدوار أو القرص ذو محور حر التوجه. تغيير التوجيه يتأثر بدرجة أقل للمعطيات الخارجية للعزم عوضا عن كمية الحركة الزاويّة الكبيرة المرتبطة بمعدل الدوران العالي للجيروسكوب . بما أن العزم الخارجي قد قلل بواسطة وضع الجيروسكوب داخل وحدة ثنائية المحور, فيبقى الاتجاه شبه ثابت مهما تغيرت الأرضية المثبت عليها الجيروسكوب. كما ان هذا الجهاز (الجيروسكوب) يستخدم بشكل واضح وفعال من حيث حفظ (التوازن، الاتجاه) في " الطائرات - مركبات الفضاء - السفن....." وغيرها من التطبيقات العلمية القائمة علي تحقق هذه الظاهرة التي يحدثها عمل هذا الجهاز (الجيروسكوب). الجيروسكوب : هو حالة خاصة من الحركة حول نقطة ثابتة، يكون فيها عزم العطالة حول أحد محاور العطالة الرئيسي أكبر بكثير من عزم العطالة حول باقي المحاور، بحيث يصبح الاندفاع الزاوي كبير بحيث لا تؤثر الاضطرابات على الحركة. ملاحظة : محاور العطالة الرئيسية هي : ثلاثة محاور متعامدة فيما بينها متماسكة مع الجسم الصلب ،بحيث يصبح جداء عزم العطالة حولها معدوم. أما الدوران حول نقطة فسوف يتغير بذلك إحداثيات الاندفاع الزاوي الثلاثة، أما حول محور ثابت فيكون الاندفاع الزاوي محمول على هذا المحور بحيث يشكل ثلاثية مع نصف القطر المسار والسرعة الزاوية. توجد أنواع حديثة من الجيروسكوب تعتمد على الليزر أصبحت تستخدم في معظم الطائرات الحديثة وتسمى Ring laser gyroscope


----------



## عماد المشهداني (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*1.تعريف الجايروسكوب*

*هو عبارة عن مادة صلبة ذات محور قصور ذاتي يمتلك عزم استمرارية دوران عالية ويمتاز محور دورانه بأنه ثابت الاتجاه في الفراغ ما لم يؤثر عزم دوران خارجي يؤدي به الطواف او ما يسمى بالـ ( Preseason* * ). *

*ويعتبر الجايروسكوب احد المكونات الرئيسية للمنظومات الملاحية . يتألف مصطلح الجايروسكوب من كلمتين يونانيتين ( جايرو Gyro ) وتعني ( دوران ) وكلمة (سكوب ckop ) وتعني ( مراقبة ) أو ( رصد ) .*

*2. مكونات الجايروسكوب *

* الجايروسكوب عبارة عن موتور كهربائي لاتزامني يتغذى بــ ( 36 فولت وبتردد 400 هرتز ) ويتكون من جزء ثابت يسمى بـالـ ( Stater )* **) وجزء دوار يسمى بالـ ( الروترRoter ) . يمتاز هذا الموتور بانه يدور حول محور دورانه بسرعة دوران عالية جدا تصل إلى ما يزيد عن ( 24000 ) د/دورة بالدقيقة . يسمى هذا الموتور بـالـ ( العجلة الجايروسكوبية ) . توضع العجلة الجايروسكوبية في إطار أو إطاريين احدهما يسمى بالإطار الخارجي والأخر يسمى بالإطار الداخلي بحيث إن كل إطار يمنح العجلة الجايروسكوبية ( العقدة الجايروسكوبية ) درجة من حرية الحركة حول محور دوران ذلك الإطار ويسمى كل إطار منها بــ ( الإطار الجايروسكوبي ) . تعتمد درجات حرية الحركة للجايروسكوبات على عدد الأطر التي تحمل العقدة الجايروسكوبية فكلما زاد عدد الأطر الجايروسكوبية زادت درجات حرية الحركة في الجايروسكوبات وكل زيادة في عدد الأطر الجايروسكوبية تعني زيادة في عدد الإشارات التي يمكن إن نحصل عليها من الجايروسكوب واستنادا لعدد الأطر تصنف بعض انواع الجايروسكوبات إلى الأصناف التالية :*

*ا.جايروسكوبات ذات درجتان من الحرية *

*ب. جايروسكوبات ذات ثلاث درجات من الحرية *

*يقصد بدرجات الحرية للجايروسكوبات عدد الحركات المؤثرة على محور دوران الجايروسكوب .*[FONT=&quot]* وكل نوع من هذه الأنواع من الجايروسكوبات الواردة أعلاه يستخدم لقياس زوايا معينة أو لإرسال إشارات كهربائية عن قيم زوايا معينة , فقسم منها يخصص لقياس زوايا اتجاه الطائرة وقسم منها يخصص لقياس زويا ميل الطائرة ( Roll Angle ) وقسم منها يخصص لقياس زوايا تموج الطائرة ( PITCH ANGLE ) , كما ان فسم منها يستخدم لقياس السرعة الزاوية لدوران الطائرة جول المحاور الثلاث ( X , Y , Z ) حيث تستخدم الاشارات الاخيرة في منظومة القيادة الالية للطائرة في تحسين استقرارية الطائرة اثناء الدورانات حول المحاور الثلاث واداء الطائرة اثناء الطيران بشكل عام
*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تقبلوا تحياتي
[/FONT]​


----------



## afifi99 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*هل يمكن مساعدتى فى تصنيع جهاز الانسان الجيروسكوبى*

أعجبنى جهاز الجيروسكوتريم , ولكنى وجدت أن سعره غالى بالنسبة لى, لهذا فكرت فى تصنيعه ...هل يمكن مساعدتى من المتخصصين فى ذلك ,سواء بتقديم الرسومات التصميمية أو بتوجيهى لشراء نموذج مبسط ,أو بأى طريقة أخرى , رابط الجهاز على اليوتيوب هو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcgEpJb1NsI

علما بأننى مهندس معمارى


----------

